# Bus service in Michoacan



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

I can't find a definitive answer to why the bus service has stopped in Michoacan. I've heard lots of stories, but does anyone know for sure?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

JoParsons said:


> I can't find a definitive answer to why the bus service has stopped in Michoacan. I've heard lots of stories, but does anyone know for sure?


Students from the Escuela Normal Rural Vasco de Quiroga de Tiripetío took possession of 27 buses and their drivers yesterday (2012-03-15) in the bus terminal in Morelia (TAM). Apparently they were demanding scholarships and other benefits. They freed the buses and drivers today and the bus service should be back tomorrow. At least that is my reading of the news reports.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Students from the Escuela Normal Rural Vasco de Quiroga de Tiripetío took possession of 27 buses and their drivers yesterday (2012-03-15) in the bus terminal in Morelia (TAM). Apparently they were demanding scholarships and other benefits. They freed the buses and drivers today and the bus service should be back tomorrow. At least that is my reading of the news reports.


I've read that they've been holding protests like this for several years. One of their demands has been for anyone who applies to the school to be admitted, whether or not the school has the capacity to educate an unlimited number of students. This latest action of theirs has caused great harm to the already weakened tourist industry in Morelia.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

*One of the stories*



TundraGreen said:


> Students from the Escuela Normal Rural Vasco de Quiroga de Tiripetío took possession of 27 buses and their drivers yesterday (2012-03-15) in the bus terminal in Morelia (TAM). Apparently they were demanding scholarships and other benefits. They freed the buses and drivers today and the bus service should be back tomorrow. At least that is my reading of the news reports.


Yep, that was one of the stories. Thanks so much. It's hard to believe that students would do this. The other stories were much easier to believe; which is why they were floating around, I guess. Is this some sort of prank ritual or are the conditions at the universities that bad?:confused2:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JoParsons said:


> Yep, that was one of the stories. Thanks so much. It's hard to believe that students would do this. The other stories were much easier to believe; which is why they were floating around, I guess. Is this some sort of prank ritual or are the conditions at the universities that bad?:confused2:


Students at some Mexican public universities, or in this case normal school, have a tradition of carrying out these kinds of so-called political activities to have their demands met (or maybe to get out of going to class or to let off steam?). Conditions are probably not great at this particular school and no doubt the authorities have not really taken their demands seriously, but it seems to me (and to most of the people affected by the hostage- and bus-taking) that this time they've really gone too far.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> I've read that they've been holding protests like this for several years. One of their demands has been for anyone who applies to the school to be admitted, whether or not the school has the capacity to educate an unlimited number of students. This latest action of theirs has caused great harm to the already weakened tourist industry in Morelia.


It started on either the 13th or 14th, because a friend was scheduled to take an early morning bus from Zihuatanejo to Guadalajara on either the 13th or 14th, but was told that the cuota to Morelia had been closed at 4 pm the previous day due to, they said, "trouble". In fact, the cuota may initially have been closed, but later reports were that the "students" had taken-over several of the toll booths and were allowing vehicles through, at greatly-reduced toll rates. Some did report the problem as a "bus strike", but that was only because the drivers refused to drive after a bunch of buses were hijacked by the "students".
Only in Mexico.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow! My first taste of the politics. I mean, the merchants and business owners here really complain about the government. The Mexican government is not at all as refined in their corruption as the US, so it's easier to see. But why on earth do they have local and federal police in the streets and then let students pull this stuff? Maybe I don't want to know.


----------

